# Here we go! (First outting with Jack, Kylie, and Thud).



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Bug didn't go. It was _well_ below freezing today, and I didn't want to risk it with her. The other three went, though, and Thud did beautifully. So, so much better than I expected. 

Some of these pictures are good, some are absolute crap. The lighting today was lousy, thanks to the gray skies and spitting snow. Also my fingers were frozen and my camera kept fogging up. But anyway, onto the pictures.









You coming, pokey?









Thud is... not fast.









Kylie literally ran laps around him. While Jack stood in the background and got pet.









Drive-by Derp!









Thud got lassoed by Kylie's leash (this lasted... a split second.)









I get you!









Pretty girl. 

More


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Jack came out to play!









He probably ended up regretting it.









He climbed that stump all by himself.









Bluebird!









Look, Ma. It's a loose leash!









Cold puppy.









His stays are getting a lot more solid. Thankfully. (And he ended up in Jack's collar and leash - he popped his head out of his. Whoops.)









It makes pictures a lot easier.









His ears lately are weird.

End.

(Clearly I failed to resize a couple of those properly; sorry. I'll work on fixing it as soon as I can).


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thud always looks like he dunked his face in ink, adorable! Looks like a fun day was had by all.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

amosmoses89 said:


> Thud always looks like he dunked his face in ink, adorable! Looks like a fun day was had by all.


I really like the 'dipped in ink' look; it's probably my favorite part of him right now, and yes it's endearing!

It was a GREAT time. I have to admit, Canyx was very right in her speculation that his brain would come around when he was 'working'. He's a total goofball, but once we were out and I was asking him to do stuff in a different setting , there were things that were engaging his brain more, he was a different dog. Still generally doofy, but good as gold and picked things up FAST.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

They're all so cute!

I know you're thinking GSD mix for Thud, but I don't know. There's this look about him that I recognize, but I can't pinpoint the breed. I guess I could see GSD/collie. How much does he weigh now/how old is he?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He's right at 4 months old (we think, based on teeth and how long we've had him; he's lost a puppy tooth), and yesterday at the vet he weighed almost 36lbs. 

There's something else in there too that makes me think it's familiar, like broadness of his face - like it's his nose is like long, but REALLY wide - there's nothing actually pointy about him. Heck if I can remember what he's reminding me of, though, besides sporadic moments of his ears going up and making me think GSD. And that's, I agree, not really right.

He also has webbed feet (not just a little, but a ton), and really... tight toes, for want of a better word. What that's relevant to, I don't know, but there you are.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

adorable together.. Is Thud teething? teething is a time when my gsd's go wonky in the ears I just give them some good chews to have so they continue to work those muscles for bases to get strong. love the pictures.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> adorable together.. Is Thud teething? teething is a time when my gsd's go wonky in the ears I just give them some good chews to have so they continue to work those muscles for bases to get strong. love the pictures.


He is teething, yeah. Pretty seriously, actually. His ears have been EVERYWHERE, from straight up, to lying sideways over his head, to flopped straight down, to teepeed against each other (most of those for relatively short times), to one up and one down, to like today - sideways and out. I have no idea what they're going to ultimately do, but whatever it is, it won't be from a shortage of chewing! (All. The. Time.)

And thank you!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

ThudThunkKerplunk makes me smile.
I love this dog.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

HollowHeaven said:


> ThudThunkKerplunk makes me smile.
> I love this dog.


He makes me laugh a LOT. And I LOVE ThudThunkKerplunk.

And me too. He's turning into a pretty good, if often silly, boy.

(My signature is doing weird things. I think it's photobucket not 'holding' the edit I did to the thing, but it's ticking me off.)


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Fun times!



CptJack said:


> There's something else in there too that makes me think it's familiar, like broadness of his face - like it's his nose is like long, but REALLY wide - there's nothing actually pointy about him. Heck if I can remember what he's reminding me of, though, besides sporadic moments of his ears going up and making me think GSD. And that's, I agree, not really right.


I agree. And I think I know what it is.




























I think Thud is part Olive Baboon.

Not sure if they have webbed feet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Avery said:


> I think Thud is part Olive Baboon.
> 
> Not sure if they have webbed feet.


Ahahahaha. Oh god, I'm dead.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

What about a black mouth cur with some shepherd? They've got the wide muzzle and coloring. Not sure how common they are around you though!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

amosmoses89 said:


> What about a black mouth cur with some shepherd? They've got the wide muzzle and coloring. Not sure how common they are around you though!


I picked him up in rural, extreme swva. They are a COMMON hunting breed. 

That I could totally buy.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

You got me distracted from thesis writing lol. I found a shep/cur mix I could totally see Thud as an old man










*pics from dogster.com


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kylie reminds me so much of Sydney, I have no idea why. She's adorable.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Olive Baboons carry their offspring on their backs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Kylie reminds me so much of Sydney, I have no idea why. She's adorable.


They do look a little alike in their face. Something around the eyes and nose.



Avery said:


> Olive Baboons carry their offspring on their backs.



Can't breathe. CRYING laughing. Oh Dear GOD, that's HYSTERICAL. I'm calling him a monkey FOREVER now.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Avery said:


> Olive Baboons carry their offspring on their backs.


This is so disturbing that it's hilarious.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

HollowHeaven said:


> This is so disturbing that it's hilarious.


I know. Thud's picture was taken with a flash so I couldn't really reconcile the colors with those of the baboon image. Makes it kind of jarring.

Oh, were you just talking about Thud being on a baboon's back in general?

I think he's quite enjoying himself. Looks perfectly natural to me.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The baboon thing is hilarious! Lol! 

Take a look at this .... or is this not a possibility due to your area ..... too uncommon? .... Maybe some Shiloh Shepherd in the mix?

https://www.google.com/search?q=shi...=chrome.0.57j62.8675&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

The seventh row down ... there is one who looks like Thud to me. Actually if you keep looking I see a few.

Riley the Shiloh Shepherd Puppy ..... http://www.dailypuppy.com/puppies/riley-the-shiloh-shepherd_2009-03-11


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Yay! Glad you got a good hike with them! Thud's very quickly becoming one of my DF favs (just don't tell Poca or Garp )
I really should bring my camera out on hikes too but I am always too lazy...


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> The baboon thing is hilarious! Lol!
> 
> Take a look at this .... or is this not a possibility due to your area ..... too uncommon? .... Maybe some Shiloh Shepherd in the mix?
> 
> ...


I could buy it. I certainly still am inclined to think there's some kind of shep in there. Not sure how common they are, though. Time will make it more clear, I suppose. Well, maybe. Time certainly didn't help in figuring out Miss. Muttley.



Canyx said:


> Yay! Glad you got a good hike with them! Thud's very quickly becoming one of my DF favs (just don't tell Poca or Garp )
> I really should bring my camera out on hikes too but I am always too lazy...


AW! That makes me really, really happy. 

I never actually take pictures while I hike, because I'm too busy and distracted. Just when we stop to run or are walking in or out. The lighting out there's just better than at home.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Everybody always asks if Lucy is a baby Shiloh, but she is way too small and I'd think the breed would be way too rare to find in a random muttley mutt.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> Everybody always asks if Lucy is a baby Shiloh, but she is way too small and I'd think the breed would be way too rare to find in a random muttley mutt.


I suspect so. I'd buy random longhaired gsd-x though. OTOH, I have no real clear idea how big Thud's going to get, either. So I'm just... waiting a year or two, mostly. LOL. (Not that I'm not interested! I mean, by all means guesses are fun. I'm just not stressing it).

Out of curiosity, how big is Lucy?


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

CptJack said:


> I suspect so. I'd buy random longhaired gsd-x though. OTOH, I have no real clear idea how big Thud's going to get, either. So I'm just... waiting a year or two, mostly. LOL. (Not that I'm not interested! I mean, by all means guesses are fun. I'm just not stressing it).
> 
> Out of curiosity, how big is Lucy?


She's probably approaching 40 lbs right now (everybody put on a little winter weight, myself included!) but she's at her best at 35 lbs. she's pretty tall and leggy though, 22 inches at the shoulder.

I get updates from her brother, he's bulkier and weighs about 50 lbs


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

I see in a couple pics his ears are completely up. Are they really up or is it just the wind blowing them back?
He looks so much like my Galahad in the face but Galahad has a lot of black on his body. Thud is so sweet looking. Makes me wanna go home and hug Galahad right now. lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> I see in a couple pics his ears are completely up. Are they really up or is it just the wind blowing them back?
> He looks so much like my Galahad in the face but Galahad has a lot of black on his body. Thud is so sweet looking. Makes me wanna go home and hug Galahad right now. lol


They really do go all the way up. And all the way down. And all the way sideways. And flop over his head like a combover. And often one does one thing and the other does something else. They don't STAY anywhere lately for more than about 5 minutes. It's... kind of hysterical. And confusing. 

Thud started with more black and I'm kind of curious to see if it's going to come back or if it was a puppy thing. Also? Go hug Galahad for us when you get home.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

CptJack said:


> They really do go all the way up. And all the way down. And all the way sideways. And flop over his head like a combover. And often one does one thing and the other does something else. They don't STAY anywhere lately for more than about 5 minutes. It's... kind of hysterical. And confusing.
> 
> Thud started with more black and I'm kind of curious to see if it's going to come back or if it was a puppy thing. Also? Go hug Galahad for us when you get home.


Sounds like the typical wonky phase of a GSD's ears. lol
As for his coloring: I know all my GSD's lightened as they matured. Galahad is one of the few that I've ever seen that has stayed as dark as he was since birth. Then again he is mixed with something else, we just have no idea what. Whatever he's mixed with sure gave him a soft coat that looks like the same texture as Thud's. Is Thud's coat as soft as it seems to be in pics? Me thinks Thud and Galahad just might be distant cousins.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

reynosa_k9's said:


> Sounds like the typical wonky phase of a GSD's ears. lol
> As for his coloring: I know all my GSD's lightened as they matured. Galahad is one of the few that I've ever seen that has stayed as dark as he was since birth. Then again he is mixed with something else, we just have no idea what. Whatever he's mixed with sure gave him a soft coat that looks like the same texture as Thud's. Is Thud's coat as soft as it seems to be in pics? Me thinks Thud and Galahad just might be distant cousins.


Thud's puppy fluff was absolutely downy - super soft, soaked up water and mud like mad and matted if you looked at it. The stuff we have coming in along his back now is still super soft and dense and kind of wavy, but it's not quite as close to being a cotton ball. I want to see pictures of Galahad really bad now  I'm curious to see what Thud's going to look like all grown up!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I just love Thud! I'm so glad he's turning into a good boy. The doofy puppies always turn into some of the best adults.

And the baboon thing is hilarious. I'm glad I wasn't reading this during a meeting.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Thud looks so much like my puppy! I doubt he has any Shiloh in him since it's a rare breed, but could have some coated GSD in him for sure.

Here's a picture for comparison (his ears are all the way up now. This was a few weeks ago, so just around 4 months old)










He's pure Shiloh.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

blenderpie said:


> Thud looks so much like my puppy! I doubt he has any Shiloh in him since it's a rare breed, but could have some coated GSD in him for sure.
> 
> Here's a picture for comparison (his ears are all the way up now. This was a few weeks ago, so just around 4 months old)
> 
> ...



They DO look kind of similar. Thud just has that much broader face. But WHOA. The color and facial markings, even. (And yes, agreed re: shilo. I think I'd really be surprised if there wasn't some GSD in there, though. I just don't even know how else you'd get the basic... Thud without it. 

Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Newf-mama (Jan 27, 2013)

ahh THUD! I love him!!!! he's getting soo big! (Norberts "slow" too) but he thinks he's fast LOL


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I say he has Leonberger in him http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FFFF22868AB641FE03CFA2E91713&selectedIndex=43









The Baboon idea/picture way too funny.


----------

